# Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 2009



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

*Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 2009*

_*The Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop
Presented by 
Autosound 2000 and Mobile Soundstage Engineering​*_
We have been talking about this one for a long time, and for all of you that have been waiting patiently, _The Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop_ is scheduled for October 9, 10 & 11, 2009 in Burlington, North Carolina. 

Autosound 2000 and Mobile Soundstage Engineering have teamed up once again to create this tremendous opportunity to gain in-depth knowledge, real-world application information, and hands and ears-on experience, all related to the field of high-performance car audio. _And we’ll have a lot of Fun doing it!!!_

Start thinking MythBusters, High-End Sound Quality, Serious Low-Frequency SPL, the $10,000 Amplifier Listening Challenge, and so on… This Workshop is packed with many of the most hotly debated topics in the car audio industry. We’ve got tons of audio demonstrations, comparisons, test and measurement systems, and many different car audio products to use and abuse. 

This is the first-ever opportunity to bust a few myths, investigate subjects that can make a serious difference in the sound quality performance of high-end car audio systems, and experience real, guttural, ground-shaking SPL like you’ve never imagined!

The first major area of investigation will stir up some controversy… We’ll find the truth behind some of the most talked about topics in the industry during our Car Audio MythBusters session! We will investigate several extensively debated and emotionally charged topics. We’re not taking sides, we just want to find out exactly why they are so misunderstood, and present the truth, what ever it may be. We’ll run experiments to determine what can be confirmed, what is plausible, and what myths will be busted. And of course there will be lively discussion (possibly involving boxing gloves) to get to the bottom of these issues. Here are a few of the possible topics for the MythBusters Sessions:

- Do amplifiers really sound different? (The Amplifier Listening Challenge)
- "Listening" to Wire (signal interconnects, speaker, and power wire)
- Comparing CD Players – How big are the audible differences?
- Do burned CDs sound different than the original?
- Can placing the speakers at eye level fix all the soundstage problems?
- Phase vs. Polarity
- How effective is signal delay (time alignment) at correcting acoustical problems?

The second section of the Workshop curriculum will be looking into some very interesting, and often misunderstood subjects that can make a big difference in audio system sound quality. These are some areas that seem to create a lot of discussion on the internet forums, but without many definitive answers as to how they really affect what we hear. We’re going to get deep into them, and make sure everyone understands these topics, and how they relate to what we hear and how they can affect sound quality. 

- Proper use of an acoustical analyzer in a vehicle – RTA, TEF, and other systems
- Correlating what we hear with what we see on an acoustical analyzer
- In The Ear measurements and comparisons – why we each hear things differently
- Speaker dispersion patterns, arrays, etc.
- Aperiodic MemBrains
- Equalization techniques
- Crossover interactions acoustically and electrically
- Listening fatigue and how it affects what we hear
- The recording/mastering process and how it affects what we hear

And because we’re all interested in learning about other high-performance subjects not directly related to SQ, we’re going to look into a few topics where we can learn a lot, and have some serious FUN too!!! 

- The Giant 5-foot Subwoofer demonstration (This Serious Low Frequency SPL!!!)
- Real-world battery and alternator testing
- Tour of a CD/DVD manufacturing and audio mastering facility 

And, we are working on some other very interesting topics as well, but we won’t disclose what they are until we have everything ready to go. Hold on to your hats…

So, for all of you that want to learn as much as possible about some of the more controversial, advanced, and esoteric topics related to our industry, you have got to get in touch with us as soon as possible if you really want to attend. You need to get pre-registered early as we need to get an accurate head count well in advance to take care of all the preparations. 

This first ever Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop will start Friday evening, October 9th, followed by two full days on Saturday and Sunday, the 10th and 11th. It will be non-stop action all three days, and you won’t want to miss any of it!

The price to attend this Workshop is $595 per person. 

If you will be flying in, the Greensboro airport is the closest and easiest to work with.

Call or e-mail to get registered, and for more detailed information, hotel and airport info, etc. 

[email protected]

(918) 810-2535

_What’s that sound…??? Oh yea… That’s just the giant subwoofer getting warmed up with a nice, modestly loud 12 Hz note!!!_


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

I don't know how I'm paying for it, but I've got to be at this one.

Anybody need some Zapco? I've got a DC Reference 750.2 I'll sell for $595!


----------



## 1slysti (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

Any discounts for a JL Dealer. LOL. I am really trying to convince my wife to let us afford for me to go. I still haven't finished my build yet and would love to have this information both for my personal goals as well as for selling to my customers. We have a shop in Wake Forest NC.


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

Wow! Is their anyway to find out about these type of events that will take place in So Cal?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

I am guessing a once in a life time event. It takes a LOT of work to put this on. Go if you can. I loved the 2 day at D/FW.
Wayne


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

Is Richard going to be there ? [ 5 foot sub ` RC's ]


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

I seriously would like to attend this. Must.........find.......money.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

Yep, Richard and I will be teaching it together. 

We will pull the 5-foot woofer we built in 1997 out for some fun. 

You guys should get registered ASAP. There's more interest in this seminar than any other we have done in a long time. It is going to fill up quickly.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

wish i were rich


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

*How was it ?*


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

Postponed.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Car Audio SQ & MythBusters Workshop - Burlington, NC - Oct 9, 10, 11, 20*

bummer


----------

